# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Can anyone tell me what these are?

## wnowell34

These all have 50 on the other side besides the white round one. I bought these all awhile ago and i dont remember what they are and i no longer have the packaging.

the pink one has BP on one side and 50 on the other, and its a square pill.

the white one has BP on one side and 50 on the other, and its a square pill.

the yellow one has BD on one side and 50 on the other, and its a square pill

the other white round pill just has a line down the middle with nothing on the other side.

any help would be greatly appreciated. down below is a picture of them all, thanks alot

----------


## gixxerboy1

you have this in the wrong section. Ill have it moved.

The yellow is winny

----------


## Bonedriven

Nice..

----------


## thefamily

...... if i had to guess-
Pink- dbol 
Yellow- Winny
white sqauare- not sure
white round- tamoxifen ??
..... hope this helps.

----------


## godzilla2000

Where did you get them?

----------


## jrp

pink is dbol 
yellow is stanna 
dunno the other 2 brother

----------

